# 24h Countdown (Timer) mit Restart !?



## Sairen (4. August 2003)

Gruß an alle, bin neu hier. ich bastle gerade ein wenig an meiner hp rum...also ich kann html jetzt schon seit Februar :-/ und Java seit 3 Tagen... hab auch schon ein paar sachen so hinbekommen. jetzt woltle ich aber einen Countdown machen, der einen tag abzählt (quasi verkehrtherum; er soll z.B. sagen : "In XX Stunden XX Minuten XX Sekunden ist der Tag vorbei!") Um 0.00 Uhr sollter er wieder bei 24 Stunden 00 Minuten und 00 Sekunden anfangen...macht er aber nicht :-( 

hab einfach kein plan, wie ich das machen soll. wenns geht, soll der countdown in keiem kästchen sein, sondern nur text.

Gruß und danke schonmal im vorraus!

Sairen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. August 2003)

Hallo und welcome on Board,

hier mal das Grundgerüst, der Countdown ist jetzt noch in der Statuszeile. Wenn du ihn nicht alleine in die richtige Position bringst, einfach nochmal posten...


```
<html>
<head>
<script language="Javascript">
<!--

var date = new Date();
var stunde = date.getHours();
var minute = date.getMinutes();
var sekunde = date.getSeconds();

var countdown = 86400-(stunde*60*60)+(minute*60)+sekunde;


function doCount() 
{
 if (countdown > 0){
    countdown--
 }
 else{
    countdown = 86400-(stunde*60*60)+(minute*60)+sekunde;
 }
 var s = countdown;
 var h = Math.floor(s/3600);
 var m = Math.floor((s - (h * 3600))/60);
 s = (s-(h*3600))%60



window.status=h+":"+m+":"+s+ " bis zum nächsten Tag"
 setTimeout('doCount()',1000)
}

doCount();

//-->
</script>

</head>
<body>

</body>
</html>
```

ciao

PS: Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie sich der Countdown verält, wenn die Urh von 23:59 Uhr auf 00:00 Uhr umspringt - wenn da ein Fehler kommt bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Sairen (4. August 2003)

tja danke erstmal für deine hilfe...aber irgendwie sehe ich gar keinen counter???

ich mein ich seh den quelltext, aber der zeigt mir nix an


----------



## Samuel (4. August 2003)

najo weil die uhr jetzt in der statuszeile des browsers ist und nicht im content deiner homepage

gugg mal links unten  da sollte die uhr nun sein - und falls statusleiste ausgeblendet ist musst du sie mal über ansicht einblenden...

und wie crono schon sagte musst du die ausgabe noch in ein <div> reingeben... da du die uhr ja nicht im textfeld haben willst...

und wenn du mit <div>s arbeitest würd ich dir die funktion innerHTML(); empfehlen... bzw. hier in dem beispiel schon 


```
<html>
<head>		
<script language="Javascript">
<!--
var date = new Date();
var stunde = date.getHours();
var minute = date.getMinutes();
var sekunde = date.getSeconds();

var countdown = 86400-(stunde*60*60)+(minute*60)+sekunde;


function doCount()  {
 if(countdown > 0) {
   countdown--;
 } else {
   countdown = 86400-(stunde*60*60)+(minute*60)+sekunde;
 }
 var s = countdown;
 var h = Math.floor(s/3600);
 var m = Math.floor((s - (h * 3600))/60);
 s = (s-(h*3600))%60;
 var Neu = h+":"+m+":"+s+ " bis zum nächsten Tag";
 if(document.all) {
   document.all.DIVNAME.innerHTML = Neu;
 } else if ((!document.all) && (document.getElementById)) {
   document.getElementById('DIVNAME').innerHTML = Neu;
 } else if (document.layers) {
   document.layers.DIVNAME.document.open();
   document.layers.DIVNAME.document.write(Neu);
   document.layers.DIVNAME.document.close();
 }
 setTimeout('doCount()',1000)
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body onload="doCount();">
<div id="blub"></div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sairen (4. August 2003)

also in der statuszeile hab ich nur ne fehlermeldung auf der seite...außerdem möchte ich das teil gar nicht in der stuszeile haben!???


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. August 2003)

Hallo,
schau dir das File im Anhang an, das funktioniert...

ciao

PS: Du musst es in *.hmtl umbenennen...


----------



## Sairen (5. August 2003)

jo sieht gut aus...nur wie krieg ich das jetzt zentriert und ans untere ende der seite?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. August 2003)

Das verrät dir Selfhtml.


----------



## Nathanaelb (15. Oktober 2003)

ist es auch möglich einen bestimmten Tag an countdowntermin anzugeben 

also wenn ich nun einen Countdown haben will, wie lange es noch bis Weihnachten 2006 ist 

wie geht das 

da muß man doch irgendwas ändern, allerdings weiß ich nicht was!


----------

